# [TIP] Riconvertire da ~architettura a "normale"

## djinnZ

CERCASI CAVIE

In genere si dice che non è possibile perché non è possibile fare il downgrade della libc.

Non è del tutto vero. Con un poco di attenzione e pazienza, nella mia modestissima opinione,  è possibile partire da questi semplicissimi comandi

```
mkdir /mnt/gentoo

cd /mnt/gentoo

/usr/bin/wget http://distfiles.gentoo.org/releases/architettura/autobuilds/current-stage3/stage3-architettura-data.tar.bz2

tar -xjf stage3-architettura-data.tar.bz2

mkdir mnt/gentoo

mount --qualcosabind / /mnt/gentoo/mnt/gentoo

chroot /mnt/gentoo
```

configurate il make.conf ed in particolare PKGDIR

```
for cz in `ls /var/db/pkg` ; do ( for n in `ls /var/db/pkg/$c` ; do quickpkg --include-config=y --include-unmodified-config=y =$c/$n ; emerge --root=/mnt/gentoo --config-root=/mnt/gentoo -1OK =$c/$n ; done ) ; done && exit
```

smontate /mnt/gentoo/mnt/gentoo, cancellate /mnt/gentoo ed infine

```
emerge -eDNu @system

emerge -eDNu @world
```

Non fate confusione e verificate se non ho scritto male qualcosa (e non è detto che non lo abbia fatto apposta) perché già sono operazioni delicate se poi siete pure approssimativi ... chissenefrega, i cocci ed il tempo perso sono vostri non miei.

Ho riportato il codice solo per necessità di sintesi: Scrivere cd /mnt/gentoo piuttosto che poi portatevi nella directory dove lancerete il chroot mi sembra inutilmente prolisso. Dato il carattere estremo delle operazioni suggerite credo che la vera sequenza di comandi vada adattata caso per caso.

----------

## cloc3

non farò di certo la cavia, vista la fama dell'autore, ma ammetto a denti stretti che quel meno-meno-errebaind possa avere qualcosa di intrigante.

magari, eviterei di scaricare inutilmente su disco il tarball temporaneo con la sintassi:

```

# wget input-file -O -|tar xj -C /mnt/gentoo

```

oramai tutti hanno abbastanza ram per fare questo.

in più, metti degli a capo nei comandi per accorciare le linee, altrimenti il phpBB crea dei problemi di visualizzazione a chi usa schermi troppo stretti.

----------

## djinnZ

che vorresti dire con quel "vista la fama non  farò da cavia?" ...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

```
for c in `ls /var/db/pkg`

    do

    for n in `ls /var/db/pkg/$c`

         do

         cd /mnt/gentoo/var/dn/pkg/$c/$d

         quickpkg --include-config=y --include-unmodified-config=y =$c/$n

         emerge --root=/mnt/gentoo --config-root=/mnt/gentoo -1OK =$c/$n

         done

    done
```

ma così non sottolineo come si possa benissimo usare direttamente da linea di comando piuttosto che con uno script.

Potevi chiederti come mai, invece, ho preferito usare un doppio for piuttosto che eix od altro, è per contenere le dimensioni della riga di comando.

Il comando cd (di per se stesso inutile, superfluo e persino dannoso), facendo sano, vietato (ma tento chissefrega bdelle regole), crossposting a [url]qui[/url]), è per vedere dove si blocca. Assai utile nel caso l'instllaazione sia stata danneggiata anche nel database dei pacchetti (e non aggiungo altro, ci arrivate da soli al suggerimento completo).

Si potrebbe aggiungere un rm per evitare che PKGDIR occupi troppo spazio ma sono pigro e dispettoso, questo è arcinoto (e non meritate certo di meglio).

CAVEAT EMPTOR : Non è così semplice come sembra ed un downgrade delle librerie principali comporterà sempre qualche problema in più di compilazione. Potrebbe esser necessario ricorre ad espedienti come emerge --resume --skipfirst od emerge -1 vattelappesca e più di un revdep-rebuild durante l'emerge -e (ma anche, sapendo bene quel che si fa si potrebbe ovviare al lanciarlo due volte).

Ovviamente non la ho testata perché non sono così cretino da impostare ACCEPT_ARCH=~architettura ed in genere ho un chroot dedicato per fare esperimenti.

L'intento è solo dare un'idea di qual che si può fare. Fornire direttamente i comandi per una operazione estrema come questa di modo che chiunque possa attuarla direttamente non mi garba. Sarebbe troppa cortesia.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> mkdir /mnt/gentoo
> 
> ...

 

Scusate la domanda, forse il secondo mkdir non dovrebbe essere così?

```
mkdir mnt/gentoo
```

  :Question: 

Magari è di facile intuizione, ma visto che l'howto mi sembra scritto in maniera precisa mi pareva corretto segnalarlo.

----------

## djinnZ

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> verificate se non ho scritto male qualcosa (e non è detto che non lo abbia fatto apposta)

 esattamente cosa non ti è chiaro?

----------

## fbcyborg

Hai scritto due volte nella sequenza:

```
mkdir /mnt/gentoo
```

Dovrebbe dare 

```
mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt/gentoo': File exists
```

Per questo dicevo che forse il secondo mkdir dovrebbe essere così:

```
mkdir mnt/gentoo
```

O forse non ho capito qualcosa io, ma chiedo scusa in tal caso.

----------

## djinnZ

Lo ho fatto apposta per prevenire l'uso diretto da parte di utonti. Se ti limiti a copiare senza capire quel che stai facendo otterrai solo ulteriori danni.

Ovviamente l'errore è banale.

cmq ho corretto e ne ho messo un altro.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho capito!  :Smile: 

Allora OK.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

scusate l'OT.

rimarco come quest'uomo stia "na favola"! vai proprio sereno! buahahah

----------

## djinnZ

Ribadisco:Coda di paglia?  :Twisted Evil: 

"excusatio non petita, accusatio manifesta" etc.  :Rolling Eyes: 

dopo casi come questo e come questo vuoi anche che non diventi dispettoso?

Seriamente ribadisco: i comandi sono riportati per sintesi (non è sede per scrivere un trattato), restano suggerimenti per violentare il sistema, non vanno presi alla leggera e tanto meno riportati al niubbo di turno così come sono. (a cominciare da quel mount --rbind che effettivamente mi è sfuggito nel copia&incolla)

Se ne vuoi una versione migliore trova modo di avere una sezione italiana sul wiki ...

Quanto alla verifica del suggerimento: i risultati sono legati al gap tra la versione stabile e la versione totalmente instabile del portage, secondo me potrebbero cambiare di giorno in giorno.

@clock3: ancora non ci sei arrivato?

Comunque la pipe non so perché non mi convince ed ho riciclato il testo dall'altro thread sul recupero dove suppongo operare da una live, con tutte le limitazioni del caso. Ma è una buona idea.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

ma coda di paglia di cosa -.-' ma se hai fatto tutto te lol!

Sei tu quello che mostra il suo senso di superiorità con frasi farcite di superflue idiozie e pensieri personali pregni di ottusità.. ma per favore...

Comunque questo mio ultimo post era semplicemente per ridere su quello che avevi detto.. quindi qui l'unico ad avere la coda di paglia sei te.

E la storia direi di terminarla qui... che non mi diverte più.

----------

